# Recomendations matching a rod with Calcutta CTE 250 DC



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

So I bit the bullet and bought a Calcutta TE 250 DC.
I am new to the world of High end light weight gear. All I have ever used is Abu Garcia C4's, C5's and Record ( C6 ) and This is my first Calcutta.

I am looking for a 7' rod medium action that will be a good match for this reel.
What are you guys using with your Calcutta?
I want something that can handle a little abuse, light weight and balanced, and a rod that won't break the bank!

Sorry to sound like such a noob but I have never spend more than $30 on a rod before and I am clueless to what is avaliable and what is the "best bang for the Buck".

Thanks


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this is a Shimano board but I would give St. Croix a good look. I've built on several of their blanks and they are awesom.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What are you fishing for? What type of lures are you using? How much is too much money?


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> What are you fishing for? What type of lures are you using? How much is too much money?


Trout/red's mostly. I fish soft plastics 70% of the time and the rest is a mix of top waters, spoons and shrimp/plastics under a popping cork.
Is there really such a thing as "too much money"? I can't answer this question because I am not familiar with the higher quality light weight rods.
Price is really not an issue but who wants to spend too much money when they don't have too.
I am just looking for some options throughout the price scale on a quality rod that will compliment this reel in quality and performance.
It would be pointless to buy a cheap rod with such a reel and equally as stupid to spend a fortune on a rod when one half the price would work just as well for me.

You are talking to a man who has use nothing but heavy Abu reels and equally heavy rods. Arms feel like wet noodles after a few hundred cast.

What would YOU buy, is what I am really asking here.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Balance is very important when you are talking about doing a lot of fishing, if too much weight is off the reel seat you'll feel it in your arms immediately. If you want a pick up rod from academy you can get out for about 80 bucks, plenty to choose from, have some decent stuff, bring your reel, seat it and then see where the balance point is would be my reccomendation. if you want something a little higher end, go to FTU and walk over to the section with the rods, someone will help you pretty much immediately, just tell them what you are looking for and they'll start throwing you options. I like all different kinds of rods for different things, and have quite a few, i can tell you that my LEAST dependable/favorite rods that i've used has turned out to be TTF, seems like they don't hold up very well, others like them though. 

Summary, grab your reel, spool it, and head to FTU, there will CERTAINLY be something there that fits your needs. Hope that helps...


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

For the money, the H2O 7' is pretty nice at Academy. Well worth more than the 39.99 they ask for it.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

spend the $150 and buy a good rod. dont buy a FTU rod. They break about 6 inches from teh top. They are junk. One of my guide buddies is kicking himslef because he bought 3 at the beginning of teh year and he has had 3 breaks all in teh same exact spot. My gloomis never break. so I recommend a gloomis gl3 pr8400c I use these rods for my clients and their baitcasters. gloomis has a lifetime warranty and if it breaks they will replace it. a medium is too stiff to use for plastics in my opinion. buy a med-light All of my rods are gloomis and that is becasue all other rods do not match up. they use quality blanks and quality components and will stand behind their work. the only gripe I have against gloomis is that they ignore me whenever I try to get on their prostaff. apparently they are too cheap to sponsor guides. maybe shimano will change that. I own at least 17 gloomis rods and I will not buy anything else


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Gloomis is great and I never said to buy aN FTU rod, I've never had one but hear good things, though I coulnt reccomend one due to lack of use, Terry is cool though, go talk to him, he'll set you straight.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

pm sent..


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally like the falcons.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> For the money, the H2O 7' is pretty nice at Academy. Well worth more than the 39.99 they ask for it.


I looked at one of these at lunch today. Of all the rods I saw, American Rodsmiths, All Star, Castaway, ect. The H2O felt by fall the Lightest of them all!
I was impressed and will probably pick one up for one of my heavier reels.
I am also going to look at the H&H Backcountry this evening.


----------



## dusbus (Nov 5, 2008)

x2 for anything loomis....

i have the same reel and use a G Loomis IMX PR8400C, it is a shame they no longer sell this model in IMX graphite. It is now GL3 graphite like capt. mullet said earlier...

excellent rod still. light as a feather, super sensitive, quality components. about $250.


----------

